# In The Navy



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Well we just got some really good news. My oldest son has just received an appointment to the US Naval Academy!! I was a squid for 6 years back in the 70's-80's and that is how I met my DW and my son has said he wanted to fly for the Navy since he was about 10 years old.

Well he has really worked hard and maintained a 4.1 AGPA since entering high school and was one of about 20 kids in Idaho to get nomination letter for the Naval Academy this year (class on 2011). Not sure how many will get appointments but for him to get selected in January says a lot. As we were told the call could come as late as May depending on his placement and the number of appointments that are accepted.

They called his school and told the principal to have him come to the office and call Washington DC immediately. We thought at first it was strange that they did not call the house but the DW said it was him getting the appointment and they knew he should be in school so that is where they called him!!!

Well now we may have to re think some of our vacation plans but we could not be happier for our son. As for him flying for the Navy that is still a long way off but I hope he gets to live that dream along with any others he can think of.


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats







may all his dream come true and I am sure you're a very proud parent.

Jeff


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

That's quite an honor, congratulations!


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats, you have raised a great son!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

That's good news! Appointment is the first step. The academy has a very high attrition rate. He'll need to keep his mind sharp. Then there is AOCS, Flight School, SERE School, the RAG squadron and then finally a fleet squadron not to mention all the "fun stuff" in between. A lot of work and a very sweet pay off for the best of the best. The coveted Golden Wings of a Naval Aviator.

Good Luck! Fair Winds and Following Seas to your son.

Eric


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW!!!*

Now THAT calls for a celebration, Andy!!!

I'm not in the Service, nor have I ever been, but I was raised by a Navy man (hardhat diver/New London, CT. Sub-base) and have spent my life surrounded by various other Serivce-folk! Congrats and good luck to you as a parent & mentor, and to him, as a future Naval Academy grad!

To echo the words of someone else who occassionally has good stuff to say (







)

*Fair Winds and Following Seas to your son.*


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's great news CamperAndy. You have the right to be very proud of your son. As a 12 year Navy vet myself, I recognize how prestigious the Academy is.

From the quality of your posts and technical advice you often have, I can see where he gets his smarts from.

Wish him the best from campmg.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Andy,

Great news. Congratulations to your son!

I wish him (and your family) the best.

Mark


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

I am so proud of our military. Thank your son for all he has done and will do to keep up free.

I am happy and proud along side you!
Tony


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! That is great news. Thanks for sharing that with us. The whole family has much to be proud of as that's quite an accomplishment. Congratulations to you all.

Scott


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Andy, you should be very proud of your son. All branches of the military are being more selective on who they enlist. It is not as easy as it use to be. And to get selected for the Naval Academy almost takes an act of Congress. From the way you talk about your son, I don't think he will have any problems at all. Congratulations to you and your son. He will serve our country proud.

Leon


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Very impressive! That is wonderful news for your son and your family








Sounds like you have much to be proud of!
Jeff


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

That is great news, I'm also proud of him. I'm proud of all our men and women who serve, in my book they are the top citizens of this nation. Andy you have a great young man in your family and I salute him and wish nothing but the best for him.


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

An accomplishment that he, you and your wife should be very proud of.

I echo all the others with resounding gratitude for both his service to our country and for the sacrifices you're family must have made to get this far. I know there are no guaranties but the determination, fortitude and perseverance that got him to this milestone speaks volumes about a character that will help to carry him the rest of the way through.

Bravo Zulu to all of you and please keep us up to date on his adventure. You probably know but he has no idea of the world he has opened to himself. It will be a joy to hear of his discoveries.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Andy,

That is great. 
The young men and women that attend our service academies are great. The road ahead is not easy nor always fun but the rewards are many.

But I still have to say.

GO ARMY

BEAT NAVY

Jared


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Andy,

Was so glad to hear this as Marcia has been wondering, every since we met you at Camp O'Hara 18 months ago (or has it been longer than that) if he made it. I am sure he will do well and really love it and there is a very nice fam camp on the Academy grounds which we stayed at when we lived in DC. I'm sure they would let cadet parents stay there, so you now have an excuse to drag the Outback clear back there! 
Even though it is the Navy and not (our preference) the Air Force, we wish both you and Louise Congrats!

Marcia & Vaughn


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Andy,

That is wonderful news. I have two friends that are USNA grads. Did I say that is great news???

Seriously, Michelle's parents live about 10 mins from the academy and we are about 40 minutes from the academy. If you need anything, please let me know.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

All I could do is repeat what has already been said so let me do it this way:
















































































Congratulations!!!!

And Andy, like Tim said....Annapolis is not far away....if you are coming out let us know, we could at least have dinner!!! Fudd Ruckers is very close!!!

Gary


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Congratulations Andy to both your son and you and your family!

I'm betting that you don't have a single shirt that has any buttons left on it...









Dan


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats, sounds like your son sets a goal and then goes for it! You have done something right for sure!!!
Good luck and God Bless.
Steve


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I applaud him for following his dream and for you supporting him in the pursuit. I'm retired USAF and I can't think of a greater way to serve your fellow man than that. Some things will equal it but none will exceed it.

Reverie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations that is wonderful news. I too hope all of his dreams come true! 
My Dad served in the navy during the Korean war. 
I wish your son & your family all the best.

Tami


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations to your son, and you parents.

With all the things going on with kids tokay, that is quite an accomplishment. Sounds like he stes goals, and then works to achieve them.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

That is fantastic news Andy!! Congratulations to your son. I really admire kids who have dreams and do all they can to pursue them as they become adults.

Best wishes to him and your family









Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats on raising a fine American.







I'm sure he will do his country proud.


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Congratulations!! You deserve to be very proud.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

That is quite an accomplishment. I attended Marion Military Institute (www.marionmilitary.edu) and several of my friends were fortunate enough to attend the Service Acadamies.

He will enjoy his time there and the sky will be the limit for him during his military career and beyond.


----------



## Captdah (Jul 23, 2006)

That is really awesome.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats to him and the family! Way cool.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Andy,

Not to sound repetitive, but congratulations, and good luck to the new Midshipman. He will get one of the finest educations available in the world, and will have the honor of serving the country at the same time.

Tim

P.S. I have to contradict Not Yet though, and say GO NAVY! BEAT ARMY!, as a former squid myself.


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Congrats. I wish him the best of luck. Just warn him to watch his head on tha carriers.

Scott


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Andy,

Congrats to you and your son. A very impressive accomplishment. If his desire is to fly jets, he is getting in at a good time (assuming the projections are correct). The communities are currently over loaded (due to the Tomcat and Viking going away) and the standard over-reaction is in full swing. This means the attrition will be too big and they'll be hurting for pilots (and NFOs) again in about four to five years. Lots of ring knockers (academy grads) in my squadron. If he has questions please e-mail me soon for my deployed address. I am leaving very shortly for cruise and will not see my normal e-mail (or this forum) for around 8 months.

The dream is real!

Walleye


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

Lots of luck to your new sailor. A lot of hard work ahead, but something to be really proud of.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

That is FANTASTIC! I know you guys are so proud of him, and you should be. Obviously, you have more than a keeper kid there - and you have elected to share him. Thank you.

Don't forget to save a little smile for each other, Mom and Dad. It was you two who did this...

Sluggo


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Well we just got some really good news. My oldest son has just received an appointment to the US Naval Academy!! I was a squid for 6 years back in the 70's-80's and that is how I met my DW and my son has said he wanted to fly for the Navy since he was about 10 years old.
> 
> Well he has really worked hard and maintained a 4.1 AGPA since entering high school and was one of about 20 kids in Idaho to get nomination letter for the Naval Academy this year (class on 2011). Not sure how many will get appointments but for him to get selected in January says a lot. As we were told the call could come as late as May depending on his placement and the number of appointments that are accepted.
> 
> ...


 I work in the defense industry as a Program Manager. The team I work with competes, negotiates and manages Marine Corps., aviation and maintenance simulator construction contracts. I can say without reservation that the pilots I interface with are dedicated, intelligent, committed, loyal and some of the most 'admirable' people I have ever had the privilege of knowing. Marines, Navy, Air Force or Army . . as far as I'm concerned, every one of us owes every one in the armed forces and their families a debt we could never pay; even if they would LET us !
I never cease to be amazed at how quick the pilots/maintainers I work with (read: "for"!) are to thank ME and my team for what we do for their training . . . Imagine that. Folks who have elected to spend 10, 20 or more years of their life separated from their families . . missing piano recitals, graduations, etc . . . sometimes thousands of miles from home and being shot at for a meager living . . thanking US. We wake up in our beds, eat with out families go to work and occasionally grip b/c somebody 'got on our nerves' at work that day . . .

You and your son should already be proud of yourselves . . and thanks !

betcamps


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Amen!

Well said!


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Been a Navy Pilot for the last 18 years... getting ready to take over in May as the Commanding Officer of a squadron... tell him that major is not as important as GPA... so study what interests him... make sure he is physically qualified before he sets his expectations only to have them dashed later...

Awesome that he got into the Academy... best of luck!

Scott


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Congratulations!!! What a fine son.







Best wishes for him from me.

I'm sure he will learn many new rules and regulations. The number one rule is:

Chiefs run the Navy!









Jim (Senior Chief Jim retired, that is)


----------

